# Twin4stroke



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7105.0 this continues here :


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 7, 2010)

Shiny things me like !! Nice finish on the pistons.

What are you using for the cylinder liners, iron ?

Mike


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 8, 2010)

I made liners free cutting steel DIN 1651

Jani


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 8, 2010)

Top shelf work there!


----------



## cfellows (Jan 8, 2010)

That is really nice machine work. Beautiful finish.

Chuck


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 20, 2010)

Yesterday in workplace

7075 aluminium con rods


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 20, 2010)

:big:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job ! Keep up with the pictures 

Are you doing this CNC or by hand ?


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 21, 2010)

CNC Mikron vc 750 Heidenhain 426 control


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Jan 28, 2010)

Bronze idle gear









Three piece crank


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello all!
I have so many projects and too little time but this is some pics bad mobile phone quality :-[

Crank case


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 1, 2010)

And bottom


----------



## kcmillin (Dec 1, 2010)

Really Nice work There! :bow: :bow:

What is that machine you used to cut the gears? I have never seen anything like it before. 

Kel


----------



## Joachim Steinke (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Kel

Looks like a wire eroding machine.

Such EDM systems become more and more common in well equipped hobby workshops nowadays ...ha ha ha..but the Micron VC 750 vertical machining centre would be quite enough for me

Achim


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 3, 2010)

Continues


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 3, 2010)

;D


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 3, 2010)

Will you be doing any finishing to the bearings? That looks great, I love the CNC work.


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 3, 2010)

When oilpan and case are together I use EDM wirecut and I have oilbronze mainbearings also


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 10, 2010)

Yesterday


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 10, 2010)

After filing and sandpaper and polishing camshaft even without lobe red exhaust and blue intake


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 11, 2010)

Flywheel blank dia 61mm


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 11, 2010)

Out diameter 55mm


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 11, 2010)

That is a very nice looking design. I like your camshaft thrust plate/retainer, at least that is what I think it is.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Chuck 

Jani


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Dec 12, 2010)

I really like the engine design! Is this your own or are there plans available online? I see you've been working on this quite a while, very nice job quality takes time!


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 12, 2010)

This is fully my own desing I start one year ago


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 15, 2010)

Oilpan inside roughing 8mm end mill


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 15, 2010)

Finishing 6mm ballnose


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 15, 2010)

Main bearing line finishing EDM wirecut


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 15, 2010)

Machining in progress


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 16, 2010)

Roller valve lifters


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 16, 2010)

Locking pin groove pin dia 1.5mm


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 16, 2010)

And pin hole in the lifters


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 16, 2010)

Lifters installed


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 28, 2010)

Lobes in the camshaft I use manual dividing head and cnc program


----------



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 28, 2010)

Black dyeing


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't wait to hear this baby chugging some fuel!


----------

